# playing with gym shorts



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

so i play the harmonica in my school band if none of you knew. so, i was practicing with petrie on my lap and i was wearing gym shorts and he was playing with the little tie things on them, if you know what im talking about. and he was playing like hard core with them like chasing them around. it was just really cute cause he was running all over my lap. i just thought it was really funny  and i think that means he trusts me so im happy

thought maybe you guys would like to know


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

lol..that's too cute! lol


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Halley loves those pants-ties too. Usually he nibbles them until I make them "dance," then he starts talking to/singing to them. I don't know why he's so fixated by them either.


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

ya he was nibbling on them at first then i kind moved them a little like in a playful way and he was just "omg!!" and went into overdrive on them it was pretty funny


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Ivy pulled the string out of a pair of tracksuit pants while she was perched on my lap last night, I think they must be a whole lot of fun for tiels.

She and Flash normally climb up my back and perch on my shoulder so I thought it was weird that she was so intent on sitting on my lap, but I was so engrossed in typing my world religions paper that I wasn't paying attention and it wasn't until I got up and my pants... didn't... that I realised what she was up to.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Hehe, that is CUTE!

Mine *love *chewing on shoe laces. (especially the girls) I've had to hang a couple of their toys up in their cage using a shoe lace, and you know what . . I've given up using shoe laces now, because they end up untying them because they pull and chew on them so much and them toys end up on the ground.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Harley does that, he likes taking the plastic bits off and preening the laces. My aunt and uncle used to have a Galah called Billy who did that to my shoes, but it took him about 5 seconds.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike loves to chew on laces aswell. The other night when I was trying to get him to eat his veggies ge decided that he had enough broccoli and peas and that the string tie on my sweater was more fun to chew on


----------

